# Hi New to Forum



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

So I own one dog one rabbit 
And as of yesterday I am fostering a pregnant cat with the possiblty of adoption after she gives birth and the kittens are weined.

Right now her name is Axle. But I plan on changing it soon. Acording to the vet she is 7 to 8 weeks pregnant. And she was wormed had frontline put on. 
She is very scared. And the person that had her did not take care of her. She feels dirty and is very scared. I am feeding her wellness kitten food and some Raw. But she has not ate or drank sense I got her yesterday. I have not even seen her relieve her self in the litter box. 
Here are some pictures of her below


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Poor Axle. I hope she can relax some before her kittens come. It is really good of you to take her in and care for her. How did she come to be with you?


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

My friend owns a pet shop he does not sell live animals. So I shop there. We became friend through his shop.Anyway this lady called him and he turned around and called me. 
This lady was on disablity had 2 other cats and a dog no one had ever been to a vet. Her landlord was making her get rid of all of them. Cause it was not sanitary in the apartment. So he asked me to take both cats but I can only take one. So he took the other. 


I did this last year but I got the kitten two days after momma gave birth. 
So I have never gone through the birthing proccess. I plan on keeping her because I just lost my chi about 2 months ago. mabye a little less not sure. So i was not really looking but when kieth asked me I could not say no he has helped me a lot and he is sponsering her food and vet care. Tell the kittens are weined. 
Someone told me abuot 7 to 8 weeks I weined the other momma kittens around 9 cause she was not weining them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How sweet of you to take in this beautiful Calico mamma-kitty!

Many times, when a cat changes homes/living-areas, they become frightened/nervous and will not eat/drink or use the potty for the first day, sometimes a little longer. 
The best thing you can do, is provide her a place to 'hide' so she does not feel 'exposed to danger' in this new place that she is unsure of. I can tell by your photos that she looks very concerned about her safety and needs a place to 'hide' and feel safe. Everything is just scary for her right now, until she learns she can trust her new people and her new home. I think the cat carrier would be best for her, right now. Place plenty of soft bedding in there and drape a towel over the top and partly over the front opening so she can hide herself from view. Visit her often, encourage her to eat food treats from your hand and eventually, when she becomes more confident, she should come greet you happily and be comfortable receiving attention. 

For her impending birth, I would provide a similar "cave" type-hiding place so she doesn't feel 'exposed'. For my Shadow cat, I used a large cat carrier with folded towels placed inside a pillowcase. Kitten claws can get tangles in terry-cloth towel loops and the pillowcase is smoother and less likely to catch their claws. I draped a towel over the top of her carrier and she did just fine. I kept her inside my Master Bath because she would try to move the kittens under the King bed and I did not want the kittens inaccessible to me.
The carrier I saw her in, I think, would be too small for her to comfortably kitten in. You can get a large-ish cardboard box, about two feet square and place the bedding (towels in a pillowcase) in the bottom and use scissors or a knife to cut a mamma-cat sized hole, with the hole being at least 4" above the top of the bedding. This will help to dislodge any kittens from her teats if she gets up to eat/drink/potty or visit with you and it will keep the kittens in the 'nest' until they are able to get around better and find the nest area when/if they do get out. At that time, you could cut the entrance hole a little lower for the kittens to have easier access in/out. Using a box that is 2'x2' will allow the mamma cat and her litter the room they need for the Mamma to be able to get up, turn around/over and lay down to care for her kittens without crowding or laying on top of them.
Best of luck!
Heidi


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's a cutie  I hope she calms down soon and eats something, good luck with the birthing too.


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

She did relieve her self last night but has not ate I dont know what she was eating at that womens house.

She got in bed but I think she is not sure of hubby cause this morning after he went to work she was all over meLike right now she is pawing my leg. So hopefully she is going to eat soon. I see the kittens moving in her belly.

Her name is now Echo also. I love the show the dolhouse if you have ever watched it. You know who echo is.

So echo is doing great


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Echo is a great name! We'll be anxious to hear about how she's doing and the birthing process! (Check out the thread in Cat Chat on Ginger's babies and you'll get an idea.)


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just wanted to update this thread. 
Echo had her kittens they are all healthy and happy four 2 girls 2 boys. 










She has a on going thread in the breeding section


----------

